# Spearfishing, Very interesting



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone here do any spearfishing? When ever I fish the Manasquan Inlet Jetty, there are always some kids down by the rocks spear fishing for tog and some actually get stripers. I am very interested and already bought a $90 shortie wet suit from Dick's, a snorkel set, flippers that i've had since 9th grade, and a borrowed speargun. I know it can be dangerous especially near those rocks of the jetty. If there's anyone on this site who spear fishes, your experiences and knowledge would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I used to SCUBA dive a lot back in the mid-80's and toggies were always on the "hit list'

Didn't do many inlet dives, mostly wreck and rockpile but even when snorkeling any fish needs to meet the species size and bag limits and you need to dive; you must be completely submerged when hunting.

*"Spear Fishing
Spear fishing may be conducted by means of a spear, harpoon or other missile while completely submerged in the marine waters of the state for any species, except lobster. Persons who fish with a spear for species with size limits are reminded that it is their responsibility to ensure the fish meets the minimum size limits before being killed or injured."

2006 Marine Issue of the Fish and Wildlife DIGEST* (pg. 12)​


----------

